# Injection Liquid



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2009)

I have been searching thru the posts and while many folks reference injecting a pork butt nowhere do I see what they have used. I am doing 2 on Friday and would like to try one injected. What are you using?


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2009)

here's one i use. It's sweet and spicy.
 1/4 cup molasses
 1 1/2 cup apple juice
 1/2 cup brown sugar
 2 shots bourbon or dark rum

 Heat apple juice and rum add brown sugar and molasses. bring to a slow boil stirring while heating. reduce heat to simmer and add cayanne to taste. 
 Let cool and inject.
 Lil tip: wrap the meat in saran wrap before injecting. This keeps the injection in and on the meat and off of you.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe and the tip on sealing it up first


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a product called FAB-P.  Mix with Apple and Pineapple juice instead of water (50-50 mix).  Works REALLY well.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 6, 2009)

been pretty succesful with this one:

1 qt apple juice
3/4 cup o.j.
1/4 cup lea and perrins
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup hot sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have heard in here about injecting with honey and stuff. But I think I would go with Eman's or Chisoxjim's recipe cause I am.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for all of the suggestions - I am going to try them all as I go down the smoking path - Appreciate everyone sharing


----------



## blue (Oct 7, 2009)

Anything that compliments the meat usually works.  The recipes above sound great, but it can also be as simple as injecting some Guiness or a mix of apple juice and your rub.

I do like the suggestions posted above and might try one out on my next butt.  Thanks guys!


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 7, 2009)

thats pretty much what i do

Just be careful if/when using pineapple or papaya juice.   They contain some enzymes that are used as a meat tenderizer and might turn your meat "mealy."


----------



## chadjackson01 (Oct 7, 2009)

I am not much for mesuring but this what I have used many times with Pork and beef. Chicken or Beef Stock for the pork and just beef for beef. Some Woshester sause Teraki marinade with pinaple. Allspice and cajun seasoning with a splash of olive oil. Mix well in a blender. inject some and put the rest in a spray bottle to srpitz and mix in a bit for a finnish sause


----------



## chefrob (Oct 7, 2009)

i like this cat..........


----------



## ralphbrown05 (Oct 7, 2009)

for pork  i always inject mine with dill pickle juice.....yes you read it right pickle juice....it makes it really tender, and it adds good flavor..i also pour some on my ribs while they sit over night..

happy smoking


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

I like using the Cajun Injector Marinades, they have lots of different flavors to chose from...

We like the _Hot N Spicy Butter_, the _Jalapeno Butter_ and Kathryn likes the _Roasted Garlic & Herb Butter_ and the _Turkey Supreme_...

Been thinking of trying the _Honey Praline Ham Kit_ to see what it is like...


----------

